# Leaking Brasscraft water shut off valve.



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Those are inexpensive, just replace it.

Shut off the supply to it first.

ED


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Look for a setscrew. If no luck, as mentioned, just replace it. Ezpz.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pop off the plastic cap in the center, top of the handle, the screws under it.
Someone also used pipe tape on that compression fitting, it's not needed.


----------



## jjost (Jun 30, 2016)

There is no plastic cap in the center.

John


----------



## jjost (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks all, but before attempting to replace the valve, I'd like to try to stop the leak by tightening the packing nut. However, I can't find it!

John


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

jjost said:


> Thanks all, but before attempting to replace the valve, I'd like to try to stop the leak by tightening the packing nut. However, I can't find it!
> 
> John


Some of those cheap stops do not have packing nuts. The only fix is replacement.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

The original compression nut and the brass washer on the copper tube do not have to be replaced. Replace with new valve and use the old nut and washer. After whole house water is shut off, open the valve and drain. If you replace quickly enough, 100% draining is not necessary.


----------



## perrier (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry for the necropost, but I have one of these valves that is leaking too. Is there any possible way to tighten the packing or quick fix the leaking without replacing it?

40 year old pipes... afraid if I start torquing it, the pipe will twist off in my hand.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum perrier.

Best to start a new post of your own rather than piggy backing off an old one. You will get better results. When you start the new post, include some pictures of your shut off valve so the plumbers can give you better and more accurate advice. Thank you.

You might get lucky tightening it. I doubt it. When dealing with 40 plus year old shut off fixtures, it's best to replace them imo. Sharkbyte push on fittings are available for easy fixing.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I was painting the laundry room this winter and had the same thing happen. Brasscraft valve leaking when I turned off the supply to remove the laundry sink. Went to HD. They sell just the valves and if you are penny wise, they actually have a Brasscraft rebuild kit for under two bucks. I splurged and paid seven dollars each for two new valves . Only one had a small drip, but replaced both.


----------



## Freebird55 (Oct 17, 2021)

perrier said:


> Sorry for the necropost, but I have one of these valves that is leaking too. Is there any possible way to tighten the packing or quick fix the leaking without replacing it?
> 
> 40 year old pipes... afraid if I start torquing it, the pipe will twist off in my hand.


I had one leaking took off thought was chinch comnection. Wrong valve had weak spot push easy with screwdriver opened up a hole. That was my leak.


----------

